# in any aspect of her being



## Yuyka

Hello,

does anybody understand the meaning of the passage in bold in the following sentence?:

"She was younger, a woman in her forties, but still dressed for a soirée where the jazz was cool andthe men were willing, *no concession made in any aspect of her being for the nannying concerns of the present*."

(source: Claire North: The first fifteen lives of Harry August)

I´m pretty clueless. The sentence seems to lack the usual "subject" and a "verb" ("somebody does something" structure), so I don´t really know where to start translating from... 

Thanks anyone for any suggestions,

Yuyka.


----------



## kuba kuba

This is rather a suggestion, not a firm statement... note that a bigger piece of context would be of much help (to get the meaning of the situation or idea)

Byla mladší, žena ve svých čtyřiceti, ale přesto oblečená pro soirée, kde byl jazz parádní a muži svolní, bez ústupků v jakémkoli ohledu jejího bytí pro přílišné obavy z přítomnosti.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Kontext bohužel nestačí, hlavně nejsou rozumět ty "nannying concerns". A co další věta?  Nechcete se raději zeptat ve fóru English Only?  Snad Vám tam zodpoví někdo, kdo knížku přečetl.


----------



## Yuyka

kuba kuba said:


> This is rather a suggestion, not a firm statement... note that a bigger piece of context would be of much help (to get the meaning of the situation or idea)
> 
> Byla mladší, žena ve svých čtyřiceti, ale přesto oblečená pro soirée, kde byl jazz parádní a muži svolní, bez ústupků v jakémkoli ohledu jejího bytí pro přílišné obavy z přítomnosti.




Děkuji za pomoc. Bude to chtít ještě poupravit, ale dalo mi to inspiraci, jak na to jít. 
Takže díky.

Y.


----------



## Yuyka

Kontext tady skutečně nepomůže. Citovanou větou končí odstavec, takže nepomůže ani další věta. 

Nevím jistě, jak se dostat do fóra English only. Myslela jsem, že ho používám (dnes poprvé mi odpověděli non-English-native speakers). 

Za pomoc díky,

Y.


----------



## kuba kuba

Yuyka said:


> Kontext tady skutečně nepomůže. Citovanou větou končí odstavec, takže nepomůže ani další věta.
> 
> Nevím jistě, jak se dostat do fóra English only. Myslela jsem, že ho používám (dnes poprvé mi odpověděli non-English-native speakers).
> 
> Za pomoc díky,
> 
> Y.



A já si říkal, proč je celý příspěvek v angličtině :-D. Jenom tady to asi nehrozí, ale i tam někdy přispívají non-natives. Neříkám, že špatně, ale je to leckdy rozdíl...


----------



## MamStrach

"Nannying" (od nanny = chůva) má význam (stejně jako "baby sitting") přehnané péče nebo starostlivosti. Například když někdo nesouhlasí s určitým omezením nebo předpisem (třeba povinnost používat bezpečnostní pásy v autě) tak hned označí státní orgány jako "nanny state".  Ve vašem případě "*no concession made in any aspect of her being for the nannying concerns of the present" *znamená, že jednoznačně hodila veškeré starosti a trable všedního dne za hlavu, protože si chtěla užít soirée.


----------

